

Use Lifehacker with old layout - jagira
http://uk.lifehacker.com/

======
korussian
When Lifehacker changed their layout, I stopped using it. It even broke my
Flipboard. It's a fantastic site that I used almost every day, but now it's
just hard. I hope they'll work out the UX soon.

